# Spawn sac ?



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I just started steelhead fishing. Wondering when to drift sacs under a bobber. Fall,Winter,Spring or anytime. First time out was the beginning of March in RR and can't wait to get out again. Thanks for any help !!!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

tnt1958 said:


> I just started steelhead fishing. Wondering when to drift sacs under a bobber. Fall,Winter,Spring or anytime. First time out was the beginning of March in RR and can't wait to get out again. Thanks for any help !!!!!


Anytime is the answer. Some prefer to use salmon eggs in the fall and transition to steelhead eggs in spring but I've caught them on both year round.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Everyday is different. A lot of people like eggs all the time. There are jig guys. The walleye guys like to cast for steelhead.everybody has their own way that works for them


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Got my Spawnee sac tying machine in the mail today. I am going to be using Pautzke Balls O' fire trout eggs. Should I prep the eggs with anything or just use them out of the jar? THANKS


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

tnt1958 said:


> Got my Spawnee sac tying machine in the mail today. I am going to be using Pautzke Balls O' fire trout eggs. Should I prep the eggs with anything or just use them out of the jar? THANKS


 out of the jar. pautzke cures there eggs before packing. But if you get wild eggs they also sell cure for curing eggs at home. 

To OP I typically use hardware this time of year or jigs the as the winter progresses I switch to eggs through spring.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

THANK YOU for all the help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

tnt1958 said:


> THANK YOU for all the help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


make defrent size and defrent color's


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> make defrent size and defrent color's


Thank you Sir..


----------

